# CPT Code 90847 - Family/Conjoint Therapy



## KurtRego (Apr 29, 2008)

Has anyone gotten guidelines on how to report these services (if we can) when Family psychotherapy/Conjoint Psychotherapy when treating 2 individuals together who are not legally married (such as unmarried heterosexual or same sex partners, domestic partners) are involved in the session?  If a domestic partner certificate rider is offered through a Group Health Plan, would one be able to use the 90847 code?

Any assistance or pointers would be appreciated.

Thanks
KTR


----------



## ccosta (May 2, 2008)

According to  LCD for Florida,  [L221256], a Family member is any individual who spends a significant amount of the time with the patient and provides psychological suppport to the patient, which may include but is not limited to a caregiver or significant other. This can be found at FCSO.com
hope this helps.  
Carl


----------

